# Magazines



## Hukshawn (Dec 4, 2016)

the pros here, or anyone for that matter, recommend some good hobby lathe/machining magazines?


----------



## savarin (Dec 4, 2016)

I like "Model Engineers Workshop" but I am in no way a pro or play one on TV


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 4, 2016)

Village Press offers three or four different magazines related to hobby machining. The only one that I am familiar with is "Live Steam and Outdoor Railroading". It is $40 per year for 6 issues and is related more to the live steam railroading hobby but they do have some machining articles and tips from time to time. They also have "Home Shop Machinist", "Digital Machinist", and "Machinist's Workshop".  The last one in the list is geared more towards beginning hobby machinists.

From the UK there is "Model Engineer" and "Model Engineer's Workshop", both from the same publisher over there.


----------



## GLCarlson (Dec 4, 2016)

Village Press publications. All of 'em! HSM, DM, MW. Even Live Steam, though there's sometimes overlap. VP pubs are archival- you will keep them forever.

One can, occasionally, find a collection of back issues for sale- usually for the price of a decent indicator or two. Worth it, if you want an instant library.


----------



## Hukshawn (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm not into model making at all. I love to lathe things. I don't have a mill... yet... but I'm dumb when it comes to creativity. I'll stand in front of the machine trying to think of something to make just to give up and go in the house. sometimes rather deflating. or I'll shave a few thou off whatever happens to be in the Chuck just to say I ran it today. all in all, just wasting material. 

I like to make useful things. learn new techniques. I'll look into the machinists workshop one, geared towards beginners. 
I subscribe to Woodsmith for woodworking. their magazines are chocked full of project ideas and full walk throughs on builds. really, something like that would be awesome. 



savarin said:


> I am in no way a pro or play one on TV



Funny. I like that


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 4, 2016)

You just need a few more hobby's, i.e., automotive, old tractors & trucks, machine restoration, etc.. Then you will have plenty of things to make, but time may the new ingredient in short supply.  Mike


----------



## Hukshawn (Dec 4, 2016)

Ya let's be honest, if I wished for more hours in a day or days in a week, I'd just work more.


----------



## tweinke (Dec 4, 2016)

Take a look through the members project here, I find many interesting projects. I find myself making tools for setup and whatnot. Seems I spend most of my shop time making that stuff instead of projects but it has inspired projects as well.


----------



## Tozguy (Dec 4, 2016)

From the barrel nuts you have made it looks to me like you are ready to make an ER collet chuck. You might need to buy the nut and collets to complete the set but making the body would involve some threading fun and cutting a taper. 

What about turning a stainless ring for your sweetheart?


----------



## Hukshawn (Dec 4, 2016)

Tozguy said:


> What about turning a stainless ring for your sweetheart?



Hahaha f*** that, she already has a $4000 set of rings on her finger. 



Tozguy said:


> looks to me like you are ready to make an ER collet chuck.



I have been looking into a collet fiasco and an angle plate and mini vise to do some light milling on here... 
Lead the way sir. I'll have to figure our what an ER collet is. lol


----------



## JPigg55 (Dec 4, 2016)

Anyone know which or if any of these publications are available in an electronic format yet ???
I contacted Village Press a couple years ago and they said that Digital Machinist was the only one currently available in an electronic copy. 
While I prefer the hard copy for reading, an electronic copy is way easier to store and word search.


----------



## BGHansen (Dec 4, 2016)

Home Shop Machinist from Village Press as mentioned above.  The magazine has evolved over the years.  Early issues had many hit/miss engines, shop jigs, etc.  Typical lathe/mills used were probably around 12" lathe and a mill/drill.  Currently they feature more of the mini-lathe stuff.  Naturally the content changes with the interest and expertise of the writers of the articles.  Lots of articles on how to improve mini-lathes; author has one and writes articles documenting his improvements.  There are still hit/miss engine articles and basic technique articles.

Bruce


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Dec 4, 2016)

There are none, there is a limited market for such a publication and hobbyists would not pay for it if it did exist, very low cost or free is best.


----------



## ozzie46 (Dec 4, 2016)

"Model Engine Builder" is in digital format.

 Ron


----------



## JPigg55 (Dec 4, 2016)

I let my Home Shop Machinist subscription lapse as most of the articles were of little/no interest to me.
However, some I did find helpful or possible projects for the future, but found keeping the magazines difficult.
I did scan some, but was difficult and time consuming.
Personally, I'd pay for a digital subscription as it would allow me to take them with me anywhere on my phone and/or tablet for perusing.
Memory is cheap and compact for storage and I could just print any article/plans for the shop.
I find it curious most magazines refuse to publish a digital product in the digital age, it's cheaper to make and free to send. JMHO


----------



## Tozguy (Dec 4, 2016)

Hukshawn said:


> Hahaha f*** that, she already has a $4000 set of rings on her finger.
> 
> *Ya, paid by you but not made by you. Besides she'll look more like one of us with a stainless ring.
> You might even get to use her old ring to dress your grind wheels. LOL*
> ...



Making an ER collet is like a graduation present, means you are a major force to be reckoned with. Seriously, they are much better at holding small stuff than typical 3 or 4 jaw chucks. Not that you need one any more than you need the lathe itself but they are fun to make. I got carried away and made three of them.

http://www.bealltool.com/products/turning/colletchuck.php

Good idea about the milling attachment for a lathe, I use mine much more than the collet chuck.


----------



## JPMacG (Dec 4, 2016)

I just reviewed a sample copy of HSM.   It is very nicely produced with high quality paper and images.   There were a few very good articles and some that seemed like the editor was struggling to fill his page count.  It is definitely interesting and worth subscribing to if you have the spare $$.   I decided not to subscribe for now.   If they would provide an on-line archive of past issues with my subscription (like some other magazines) then I would definitely subscribe, but AFAIK, they don't.


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 5, 2016)

To be honest, I'd just connect up with Mr. Harold Hall's website. He was heavily involved with writing for the hobby machinists market, and has published on his website more projects and how to's than you will likely get done. He was the editor of one of those magazines for w while, but has retired from that.

http://www.homews.co.uk/

Besides, he's a member here and a genuinely nice bloke.


----------



## ricbor (Dec 6, 2016)

Hukshawn said:


> the pros here, or anyone for that matter, recommend some good hobby lathe/machining magazines?


You can get Modern Machine Shop magazine for free. You can go to mmsonline.com and fill out a subscription request. It is a trade magazine, so may not be what you are looking for, but anyone serious about machining can find something of value from there. Also, they have a forum as well.


----------



## ricbor (Dec 6, 2016)

JPigg55 said:


> I let my Home Shop Machinist subscription lapse as most of the articles were of little/no interest to me.
> However, some I did find helpful or possible projects for the future, but found keeping the magazines difficult.
> I did scan some, but was difficult and time consuming.
> Personally, I'd pay for a digital subscription as it would allow me to take them with me anywhere on my phone and/or tablet for perusing.
> ...


Many many many times the publishers of HSM have addressed this. I too used to have a subscription to it but over time it became too expensive for the information it contained. Anything contained within and much more can be had for free over the internet. HOWEVER, the publishers are in the business of PUBLISHING, not machining. They do not offer digital content because it goes against their business model. Not saying this to besmirch them, just stating what they have published in their "ask the editor" column. Essentially they sell ink and glossy paper, not online subscriptions. It's a decent magazine, just outgrew them several years back.


----------



## Hukshawn (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm just honestly looking for projects (cool or not) I can do on a lathe. that don't require a mill. or, a budget project to build a jig for milling on my lathe


----------



## savarin (Dec 6, 2016)

This was a pretty simple build just using what was available.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/a-vertical-slide-for-a-9x20-lathe.49724/
I dont have any drawings but it should be easy to alter to fit your lathe.
There are also heaps of vertical slides showing builds on youtube.


----------



## francist (Dec 6, 2016)

I always thought this would make a pretty simple project that didn't involve a lot of other machines. It's a surface gauge.

I picked it up a while back just cause I thought it was cool and unique looking. Actually I thought it was an oil can when I first spied it, but whatever. I think it's pretty old, and it may well have been a kind of "apprentice piece" just by looking at it. No maker name anywhere. However I digress -- as you can see it's almost all lathe work. One small key way to cut, but you can do that on the lathe too. It's quite a clever design, turning the larger knurled collar raises the stem so it's the equivalent of a fine adjust. Stands about 12" tall with a 3" diameter base.

Don't care for that? Machinist jacks are another perennial favourite. Not just useful on a mill either, they come in handy for spacing the sliding jaw when you're holding short stock in a vise. 

-frank


----------



## 12bolts (Dec 7, 2016)

savarin said:


> This was a pretty simple build just using what was available.
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/a-vertical-slide-for-a-9x20-lathe.49724/


And here it is put to good use, (recently)
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/repairing-a-keyway-question.52734/#post-440191
If you search I am sure you will find more...

Cheers Phil


----------



## HomeMetalMan (Dec 17, 2016)

You say HU "I'm just honestly looking for projects (cool or not) I can do on a lathe. that don't require a mill. or, a budget project to build a jig for milling on my lathe", you may therefore be interested in my milling head for the lathe which is detailed on my website. Rather more than a jig but it can all be made using just a lathe.

Details of the project, which includes design drawings and suggested manufacturing methods, can be found on my website here  http://www.homews.co.uk/page158.html   There is also a link on that page to a video showing it being used.

Another article shows it being used to build a stationary steam enging which will give you a good idea as to what it can achieve. See here  http://www.homews.co.uk/page177.html 

There are also on the website, nine projects for the lathe only workshop. For details of these see the website index  http://www.homews.co.uk/page465.html

Harold Hall


----------



## Hukshawn (Dec 17, 2016)

Holy crap, Mr. Hall! I have several of your books, sir. 
Thank you for the ideas!


----------

